# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Gỗ nhân tạo dành cho tạo mẫu trên máy CNC.

## Nam CNC

Thỉnh thoảng nhiều người hỏi mình món này , giờ thì có bạn tự giới thiệu cung cấp món này cho anh em khuôn mẫu . Ai có nhu cầu tự gọi đt liên lạc với người bán nha.


   Lê Quang Tuynh  0904825947 . 



----- Ghi chú : mình thấy hay thì giới thiệu giúp chứ không có bán , xin đừng gọi cho em làm chi , goi cho anh Tuynh đi.

----------

Gamo, katerman, khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Lâu lâu thấy mày được việc ghê  :Wink:

----------

